# Cribbage Boards



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

The oval board was a reproduction of an old board from the 40's/50's that a co-worker played on as a kid that his dad had. I've made a couple of them since. Took a photocopy of the original board and created a jig.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

What do ya make your jigs for the holes out of ? ? ? ?

Those are some darn nice boards....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Burlkraft said:


> What do ya make your jigs for the holes out of ? ? ? ?
> 
> Those are some darn nice boards....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I used a piece of hardboard for the oval board. The other boards I used a jig I bought at Rockler. It is made of acrylic. However, they'd be pretty easy to make if you can make your own design.

I also have a chinese checkers jig. Love doing those. They are pretty quick, easy, and fun.


----------



## carlie1784 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, Great looking boards. Just started making some cribbage boards myself, nothing quite as fancy but I do have a ?.Did you make peg storage in the bottom and if so what did you use for the slotted bit? I'm having a hard time finding the right size. I used a 1/2 inch straight bit to gauge out the hole but now I need something slotted so I can cover it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Pretty snazzy!

Cribbage boards have been in the back of my mind for some time now. I guess I need to just go make some! 

Although, I've found that most people here in the south don't know how to play cribbage.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very nice !!!*

Very nice boards there.

I am working up jigs for dominoes. I have a few Hondura's Mahogony drops that will make great bones.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

For repetitive hole jigs, I found out this weekend that pegboard works wonderfully. I'm sure you move it a bit to make the holes tighter.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work on the cribbage boards. I've been wanting to make one for quite some time and even have some really nice pegs to use with it but for some reason, I just haven't made it. Maybe that one for the near future. Great job. Thanks for sharing


----------

